# Garlic on eggs?



## danbuter

Does anyone beside me put garlic on their eggs? I think it goes very well with them, especially if you add some miracle whip to the finished egg.


----------



## Alix

I put a clove of garlic on the tines of the fork I use to scramble the eggs.


----------



## Snip 13

I like putting roasted garlic in omelets with cheese


----------



## pacanis

I feed garlic to my hens!
Just kidding. That's supposed to give eggs a funny taste. If I'm making a sandwich I usually add a little garlic powder to the eggs. It all depends on what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Kayelle

Garlic is my "go to" number one flavor enhancer  in so much of my cooking but I never ever use it in eggs.  It just seems wrong. 

Miracle Whip?  Nevah......on *anything.*

My kids used to squirt ketchup all over their eggs and I couldn't even watch them eat it.


----------



## CraigC

I love tomato and garlic omelettes.


----------



## Andy M.

One of my dad's favorite dishes was fried eggs topped with plain yogurt and pureed garlic.


----------



## CharlieD

Just wondering what kind of eggs the original poster is talikng about. I do add crusshed garlic to my egg salad.


----------



## Zereh

Practically everything goes well with eggs! That's why I love them.


----------



## Snip 13

Zereh said:


> Practically everything goes well with eggs! That's why I love them.



I agree  I just can't stomach chicken with eggs, I think it's the thought of having the chicken along with it's abortion that puts me off


----------



## Zereh

Snip 13 said:


> I agree  I just can't stomach chicken with eggs, I think it's the thought of having the chicken along with it's abortion that puts me off



LOL Never thought about it that way ... but I totally get your point!


----------



## pacanis

You are only killing a chicky embryo if it was a fertilized egg


----------



## danbuter

CharlieD said:


> Just wondering what kind of eggs the original poster is talikng about. I do add crusshed garlic to my egg salad.



When I make eggs, it's either over easy or as an omelette. Both with garlic.


----------



## Selkie

Garlic with eggs? Not one of my favorites.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would agree, Selkie.  OTOH, ketchup and eggs is a perfect match.


----------



## Selkie

Dawgluver said:


> ...OTOH, ketchup and eggs is a perfect match.



Now that's a match!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Quite often when eating eggs and grits, I will sprinkle on a homemade seasoning blend that has garlic in it...Quite tasty. ~~ A few shots of Tabasco or Louisiana Hot Sauce rounds it out.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> One of my dad's favorite dishes was fried eggs topped with plain yogurt and pureed garlic.


 
An interesting blend of flavors! I think I would add some extreme hot sauce also. Just a tad. The yogurt would tame it and it would add another dimension to the dish.


----------



## 4meandthem

I have used a little granulated garlic with s&p on my eggs and it works great. I don't think fresh chopped would do it for me though.

Lately I have been using Montreal Chicken seasoning on my eggs.Yum!


----------



## tastypastry

I like to put curry powder on my eggs

it boosts the flavor and it has tons of health benefits!


----------



## CookNow

danbuter said:


> Does anyone beside me put garlic on their eggs? I think it goes very well with them, especially if you add some miracle whip to the finished egg.



Actually, it's a great combination. Ever heard of aioli?  Aioli is a garlic mayonnaise used in Spanish and French cuisine, and is absolutely wonderful. Made with (you guessed it) eggs, garlic, olive oil, and a bit of lemon juice (or white vinegar). I love it on seafood, asparagus, roasted potatoes, or just a baguette.


----------



## Zhizara

Cold salsa draped across a hot cheesy omelet.  Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Kayelle

tastypastry said:


> I like to put curry powder on my eggs
> 
> it boosts the flavor and it has tons of health benefits!



Curry powder?  Now that sounds like a possible experiment.  Hmmmmm

Anyone ever drizzled some white truffle oil on scrambled eggs??.......decadent and luscious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garlic goes with every thing!!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Garlic goes with every thing!!!!!



I also thought so but it doesn't taste too great on Cornflakes :p


----------



## danbuter

CookNow said:


> Actually, it's a great combination. Ever heard of aioli?  Aioli is a garlic mayonnaise used in Spanish and French cuisine, and is absolutely wonderful. Made with (you guessed it) eggs, garlic, olive oil, and a bit of lemon juice (or white vinegar). I love it on seafood, asparagus, roasted potatoes, or just a baguette.




I'll have to look into that. Never heard of it before. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Rocklobster

Although I love garlic and use it almost every day, I never pair it with eggs. I'm sure I'd like it, but I guess its just habit.


----------



## CharlieD

Selkie said:
			
		

> Now that's a match!



If you really talk about perfect 
match then it is deviled (sp ?)  eggs topped with lots of cavier, that's perfect.


----------



## Snip 13

A soft cooked omelet filled with mozzarella, cheddar and chopped fresh mint! YUM


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> If you really talk about perfect
> match then it is deviled eggs topped with lots of caviar, that's perfect.


 
I love deviled eggs and I absolutely love caviar, so this is one I have to try!

What type of caviar have you found to be best with the eggs? My favorite caviar is the sake soaked salmon caviar. I could eat my own weight of them!


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Garlic goes with every thing!!!!!



Beat me to it!!


As to the curry, adding a bit to egg salad is marvelous.  As is a touch of anchovy.


----------



## maitanci

well. you can actually make a soup outta of garlic and eggs. they taste super nice!!!
you should mix chopped meat with garlic and eggs. boil some water and put the mix into the water. after the soup is boiled. you can add some salt, some tomatoes and some mushrooms.


----------



## shnooky

I do, I've always put it on, ever since I ordered it on a vacation back east. I don't know if the east portion is relevant as far as region goes but I've always used garlic on my eggs.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I LOVE garlic... but eggs are one of the few dishes that I don't add it to. To me, eggs have a delicate flavor that can be easily overpowered by other seasonings and ingredients.

It's all a matter of satisfying your own tastes, though.


----------



## CWS4322

No garlic on FRESH eggs here--sometimes fresh tarragon, sometimes jalapeno, but not garlic. My DH who loves garlic on EVERYTHING doesn't put garlic on his FRESH eggs...maybe roasted garlic, but I am one of those people who likes the taste of FRESH eggs with just a bit of S&P.


----------



## spiceoflife

Steve Kroll said:


> I LOVE garlic... but eggs are one of the few dishes that I don't add it to. To me, eggs have a delicate flavor that can be easily overpowered by other seasonings and ingredients.
> 
> It's all a matter of satisfying your own tastes, though.



I agree that eggs taste great on their own. I have my own flock of chickens and love that the eggs taste so much better than the pale, weak store bought. 

We also have ducks and my kids LOVE the duck eggs. Recently I have been eating turkey eggs from the soon to become Thanksgiving birds.I can't believe how delicious a turkey egg (free range birds) tastes. I have 2 left and I keep thinking how I am going to eat them. YUM.

We did have geese for a few years and I ate them like crazy during both my pregnancies. My boys were grown on goose eggs (Fried with grits!!!!! Soft boiled with toast soldiers dipping into the never ending golden lava yolk) inside my belly and now are growing on duck eggs!  

Sorry for side tracking but I agree, a simple plain egg is delicious but I wanted to add there are so many different great eggs.


----------



## spiceoflife

pacanis said:


> I feed garlic to my hens!
> Just kidding. That's supposed to give eggs a funny taste. If I'm making a sandwich I usually add a little garlic powder to the eggs. It all depends on what I'm in the mood for.



I feed garlic to my hens a lot. I think it is very good for them. Especially during molt season and winter when they are more susceptible to getting sick. The coop ends up smelling like garlic but the taste does NOT transfer to the eggs.  I think that is a bit of an urban legend.

I put whole heads of garlic in the food processor, paper and all and them mix it in with a pot of rice with added yogurt. They LOVE it.

Cooking for chickens!


----------



## spiceoflife

Kayelle said:


> Garlic is my "go to" number one flavor enhancer  in so much of my cooking but I never ever use it in eggs.  It just seems wrong.
> 
> Miracle Whip?  Nevah......on *anything.*
> 
> My kids used to squirt ketchup all over their eggs and I couldn't even watch them eat it.



Agree on the Miracle whip. My 5 year old son loves Franks Hot Sauce on his eggs. I thought hot sauce on eggs was crazy until I tried it. OMG. YUM.


----------



## spiceoflife

Uncle Bob said:


> Quite often when eating eggs and grits, I will sprinkle on a homemade seasoning blend that has garlic in it...Quite tasty. ~~ A few shots of Tabasco or Louisiana Hot Sauce rounds it out.



OK, I'm coming to your place for breakfast!  PERFECT!


----------



## Timothy

danbuter said:


> Does anyone beside me put garlic on their eggs? I think it goes very well with them, especially if you add some miracle whip to the finished egg.


 
Miracle Whip? ABSOLUTELY!

Garlic too! Turns plain eggs into a meal fit for a King.

Miracle Whip on almost anything! I use no other store bought mayo.

(Different strokes for different folks)


----------



## CWS4322

Miracle Whip isn't mayonnaise--it is a cooked salad dressing. Homemade Miracle Whip Recipe - Food.com - 41781 
My grandmother used to make a cooked salad dressing similar to the above.

 I do take FRESH hard boiled eggs (still warm) and make egg salad with mayonnaise with a dash of curry, but not MW. And, once we get the 2nd flock, I'll be making my own EVOO mayo. Counting the sleeps until Sunday, except I work a weird schedule, so sleeps sometimes are 2-hour naps several times during a 24-hour period!


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> Miracle Whip isn't mayonnaise--it is a cooked salad dressing.


 
If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's mayo. 

I use it exactly as I would any mayo. To me, it's just another type of mayo. Millions of other people agree with me. It sells like crazy. Has more shelf space than any other brand in every store I shop in.


----------



## CWS4322

I beg to differ--MW has sugar and flour in it and is cooked--mayonnaise is eggs, lemon juice, and oil that is added slowly to the eggs, and not cooked. Mayo also does not contain flour, you can sprinkle some sugar in when adding flavoring, but the base recipe does not have sugar in it and the process to make it is different. MW is cheaper than mayo, hence, why there is probably more of it on the shelves. They don't taste the same. That's like saying whipped cream and cool whip are the same--they aren't.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> I beg to differ--


 
More people buy it. That's why it has more shelf space. I think it tastes way better than any other store bought mayo. Why argue about what it's called? It's mayo to me and many, many other people.

You think differently. No problem.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> More people buy it. That's why it has more shelf space. I think it tastes way better than any other store bought mayo. Why argue about what it's called? It's mayo to me and many, many other people.
> 
> You think differently. No problem.


 
Timothy, Timothy, Timothy.  Much as I hate to do it, I must turn you in to the Hellman's Police.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> Timothy, Timothy, Timothy. Much as I hate to do it, I must turn you in to the Hellman's Police.


 
Oh NO!  Not the Hellman's Police!

I like Helmans too. I like many of them and eat them when Miracle Whip isn't available. They're all good second choices to me. 

OMG, I think I hear jackboots marching in rhythm to my door.... Yikes, they have Helman's armbands!


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Timothy, Timothy, Timothy. Much as I hate to do it, I must turn you in to the Hellman's Police.


 Send me the contact info and I'll back you on that. Mayo and MW are NOT the same and using the word "mayo" to describe MW is blasphemy. What kind of time is Timothy facing? I mean, he did turn 59 today...(Happy B'day, Timothy!)


----------



## Timothy

A clear message...


We're Miracle Whip, and we won't tone it down


----------



## CWS4322

Timothy said:


> A clear message...
> 
> <Scroll down to the video>
> 
> We're Miracle Whip, and we won't tone it down


The point is, it is still not mayonnaise and I doubt the folks in Belguim, France, Quebec, or other areas would ever consider putting MW on their fries. YUCK. I accidently bought a jar of MW four years ago (I'd make my own if I needed to use it). I brought it back to the store and dropped it in the Food Bank box.

It's like saying a natural blonde and an "artificial" blonde are both blondes.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> The point is, it is still not mayonnaise and I doubt the folks in Belguim, France, Quebec, or other areas would ever consider putting MH on their fries.


 
I don't allow others to dictate what I call mayo.

The other mayos aren't necessary as long as I can scrape one last dollop of Miracle Whip Mayo from the jar!


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> The point is, it is still not mayonnaise and I doubt the folks in Belguim, France, Quebec, or other areas would ever consider putting MW on their fries. YUCK. I accidently bought a jar of MW four years ago (I'd make my own if I needed to use it). I brought it back to the store and dropped it in the Food Bank box.
> 
> It's like saying a natural blonde and an "artificial" blonde are both blondes.


 
And I thought this couldn't get any sillier...

The MAYO that's wonderful on EVERYTHING!


----------



## JGDean

MW is nasty....


----------



## Dawgluver

An expat friend who lives in Mexico ADORES MW.  She can't buy it there, so folks have to bring it down when they visit.

MW was all my mom used, I thought it was mayo till I went to college and discovered Hellmans.  I haven't had it in years.  As I recall, it did make a good sammich.


----------



## AspiringChef

My experimenting with garlic on eggs was that generally speaking it overpowered their subtler flavour, but it does work well if only a very small pinch of mild garlic is used and it is presoaked in a teaspoon of butter or olive oil then added to the raw eggs and they are cooked simultaneously.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> An expat friend who lives in Mexico ADORES MW. She can't buy it there, so folks have to bring it down when they visit.
> 
> MW was all my mom used, I thought it was mayo till I went to college and discovered Hellmans. I haven't had it in years. As I recall, it did make a good sammich.


 
All my ribbing in in jest, but it is the only store bought creamy white spread that I use. Call it what you like, it works exactly like mayo for me and I refer to it as mayo in my life.

Great stuff! As far as popularity goes, count the number of jars of it on any grocery store shelf and compare that number with the number of any other mayo and you'll find in most, it sells to more people.

To each thier own, as they say!


----------



## pacanis

Around here you will always find more Miracle Whip sitting on the shelves than Hellmans...


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> Around here you will always find more Miracle Whip sitting on the shelves than Hellmans...


Exactly! It's given more shelf space due to more sales!

So far, I've seen that in a half-dozen states. Stores NEVER allow more shelf space unless sales support it. It's pure numbers.

Thanks for your help in proving my point!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bringing this back on topic, I think a quiche or fritatta with caramelized onions and garlic is very good.


----------



## pacanis

Timothy said:


> Exactly! It's given more shelf space due to more sales!
> 
> So far, I've seen that in a half-dozen states. Stores NEVER allow more shelf space unless sales support it. It's pure numbers.
> 
> Thanks for your help in proving my point!


 
Did I do that?


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> Did I do that?


 
You certainly did! 

I just noticed that there are *eggs* and *garlic* in Miracle Whip. I think that may be one of the reasons it tastes so good to me!

Right on topic! 

ok, mybad...hehe, plueease don't whoop me PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Mayo vs. MW is just as silly as the gas vs charcoal, etc. ad nauseum.


----------



## pelangocho

Garlic and tabasco are the best for me


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Mayo vs. MW is just as silly as the gas vs charcoal, etc. ad nauseum.


 You can "change" mayo to taste more like MW by adding 1/2 c sugar to room temperature mayo. MW's 4 and 5 ingredients are sugars. The FDA does not allow MW to be mayo because it does not contain the required percentage of oil (fat). Initially, MW was introduced as the "poor man's" version of mayo. And, when making homemade mayo, you can pasturize the egg yolks in the microwave.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> You can "change" mayo to taste more like MW by adding 1/2 c sugar to room temperature mayo. MW's 4 and 5 ingredients are sugars. The FDA does not allow MW to be mayo because it does not contain the required percentage of oil (fat). Initially, MW was introduced as the "poor man's" version of mayo. And, when making homemade mayo, you can pasturize the egg yolks in the microwave.


 
Or, you can just buy it. Actually folks, I was kidding with the MW vs Mayo thing. I prefer the taste of MW. No big deal. I'm not going to try to convert someone who cares for Mayo instead. 

I like MW. It's what I buy and what I use. "Changing Mayo" to MW seems like trying to change pork to beef. If you prefer beef, then buy and eat beef. Why would anyone want to "change" one product to another when both are sold?


----------



## VIBRNT1

*Garlic on Eggs?*

I love garlic on  eggs! I saute' 2 minced garlic cloves in butter and olive oil, once the garlic is just barely a golden color, I pour in my salt and peppered eggs into the pan.  I add about a tablespoon of cream cheese, scramble the eggs and yum!  This makes me a happy girl


----------



## CWS4322

I too like garlic with my scrambled eggs...but I have not yet discovered a way that I don't like eggs...especially FRESH (oops) eggs that are still warm when I crack them to make my breakfast. Doesn't matter, if I'm having eggs for breakfast, I gather the eggs a little earlier so I can use two that are still warm to the touch when I crack them. Can't get much fresher than that!


----------



## Dawgluver

When I thought about it, I HAVE used garlic in quiches and frittattas.


----------



## Al Pine

Dawgluver said:


> When I thought about it, I HAVE used garlic in quiches and frittattas.



Eggxactly


----------



## Dawgluver

Al Pine said:
			
		

> Eggxactly


----------



## Claire

My husband loves aioli on his eggs.  How's that for the mayo/MW and Garlic question in one sentence.  He really does.  I tried to make hollandaise once and he really prefers the aioli I buy in small jars at my gourmet store.  He loves it on poached eggs and on the hard boiled eggs in a salad nicoise.  The brand I buy is called "Life in Provence", it is imported from France, and it is very garlicky, so a little goes a long way (how I justify the price!).


----------

